# Angela Merkel - At the Football Euro European Championship 2008 Austria vs Switzerland 16.07.2008 x13



## Tokko (14 Aug. 2009)

With Frank-Walter Steinmeier & Bastian Schweinsteiger



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
​


----------



## suspects (15 Aug. 2009)

oh je diese frau ^^


----------



## Makbule (15 Aug. 2009)

hmm


----------



## krawutz (15 Aug. 2009)

Was manche im Stillen schon vermutet hatten : Kandesbunzler sind auch Menschen.


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2009)

Muss das sein Tokko


----------



## Tokko (15 Aug. 2009)

rolli schrieb:


> Muss das sein Tokko



Ja!!!lol6


----------



## Ch_SAs (16 Aug. 2009)

:thx: für unsere Kanzlerin; als braver Bürger bedanke ich mich . Bin froh, dass es nur 13 Bilder sind 

.


----------



## jack25 (21 Aug. 2009)

Zitat von rolli "Muss das sein Tokko"



tokko schrieb:


> ja!!!lol6



warum???


----------



## Tokko (21 Aug. 2009)

jack25 schrieb:


> warum???



Darum!

Weil ich klein, gemein und hinterhältig bin.


----------



## Rolli (22 Aug. 2009)

Tokko schrieb:


> Darum!
> 
> Weil ich klein, gemein und hinterhältig bin.



Nein das ist schon Grausam :WOW:


----------



## MrCap (22 Aug. 2009)

*Ich sag trotzdem mal Danke !!!*


----------



## BigMo90 (31 Aug. 2009)

ich sag nur einfach mal danke den rest spar ich mir ^^lol5


----------



## Basti7666 (1 Sep. 2009)

wer will die sehen?


----------



## cam1003000 (3 Sep. 2009)

Und das vor der Wahl...was du damit wohl bezwecken willst...???lol6awgut1


----------



## Custec (7 Okt. 2013)

Cooler Frosch


----------



## CBB (8 Okt. 2013)

farben sind das...


----------

